# Rumor: Amazon coming to mexico soon?



## SirRon

I can't remember where I heard the rumor

I recently heard Amazon has plans to open in mexico

anyone know anything about this? 

This could be a expats dream come true !


----------



## travelinhobo

How? My stuff came in 5 days, though it did take them a full week to get it shipped out. Does the US really need to export more useless companies?


----------



## joaquinx

There is a Amazon.com.mx: Compras por Internet de Libros Electronicos (e-Books) but what does that mean'


----------



## SirRon

travelinhobo said:


> How? My stuff came in 5 days, though it did take them a full week to get it shipped out. Does the US really need to export more useless companies?


when I lived in the usa, with my prime account, almost always shipping was free to my house, I shopped everything there, spices, food, toilet paper, paper towels, and countless other every day things i use,

and they have coupons !! 10 off 20, 10 off 50, etc. etc. ( boy do i miss using coupons ! )

and my little monthly expat budget will thank amazon if they do come here !


----------



## SirRon

joaquinx said:


> There is a Amazon.com.mx: Compras por Internet de Libros Electronicos (e-Books) but what does that mean'



the amazon.mx sells only ebooks correct, that's been around a very long time now, books to read on your cellphone, tablet, computer, other electronic device 

I am hoping to be able to shop everything amazon sells, not be limited to a few things that offer global shipping at insane shipping prices due to import fee's, with them already here, things will be a little more expensive, but no waiting for your package to pass customs ( this can add a week or longer to your shipping aurrgh) before heading to your house, no more import fee's ohh i said that already


----------



## SirRon

older expats have been here way longer, have learned to live with out many modern conveniences

now us newer and younger expats are used to internet shopping and other newer amenities, which most older expats never used before coming to mexico in the first place ( can't miss what you never had type thing )

much has changed since the year 19um, it is now 2014, are things better or worse? well that's whole different story 

ohh and thank god for the older expats as they help us much as they have been there done that sort of thing


----------



## TundraGreen

SirRon said:


> older expats have been here way longer, have learned to live with out many modern conveniences
> 
> now us newer and younger expats are used to internet shopping and other newer amenities, which most older expats never used before coming to mexico in the first place ( can't miss what you never had type thing )
> 
> much has changed since the year 19um, it is now 2014, are things better or worse? well that's whole different story
> 
> ohh and thank god for the older expats as they help us much as they have been there done that sort of thing


As an older expat, I would like to respond to your post. I am by no means a luddite lacking an understanding of modern technology. I made and still do make my living at the cutting edge of technology. However, with the exception of having access to the latest computer hardware and software, I have no interest in most of the consumer goods that are only available in the US, nor in the big box stores that have invaded Mexico from the north. I am perfectly happy to buy all my groceries, clothes and house maintenance supplies at old-fashioned mercados near my house. Beyond those, I rarely purchase anything. 

So it is not that I don't miss what I never had. Rather, I feel my life is richer without internet shopping and big box stores.


----------



## SirRon

TundraGreen said:


> As an older expat, I would like to respond to your post. I am by no means a luddite lacking an understanding of modern technology. I made and still do make my living at the cutting edge of technology. However, with the exception of having access to the latest computer hardware and software, I have no interest in most of the consumer goods that are only available in the US, nor in the big box stores that have invaded Mexico from the north. I am perfectly happy to buy all my groceries, clothes and house maintenance supplies at old-fashioned mercados near my house. Beyond those, I rarely purchase anything.
> 
> So it is not that I don't miss what I never had. Rather, I feel my life is richer without internet shopping and big box stores.


I like your way of thinking and I think this is why many choose to move here 

say i wanted the new iphone, why must the people who live in mexico pay a exaggerated price up to more than 10x if not more than the rest of the world? 

insane import taxes who get that money, maybe pay for the new white house in mexico at a cost of 7 mill dollars paid in installments ?


----------



## Isla Verde

SirRon said:


> I like your way of thinking and I think this is why many choose to move here
> 
> say i wanted the new iphone, why must the people who live in mexico pay a exaggerated price up to more than 10x if not more than the rest of the world?
> 
> insane import taxes who get that money, maybe pay for the new white house in mexico at a cost of 7 mill dollars paid in installments ?


I-phones are one thing, but you mentioned buying such ordinary things as toilet paper and food from Amazon, instead of just going shopping at a store in your neighborhood. I believe that's what Tundra Green is referencing in his post.


----------



## TundraGreen

SirRon said:


> …say i wanted the new iphone, why must the people who live in mexico pay a exaggerated price up to more than 10x if not more than the rest of the world?
> …


10x?

An unlocked 16 GB iPhone 6, costs $649 usd in the US. With tax that is about $700. In Mexico it costs $10,999 pesos including tax. That is about $814 usd. I haven't looked at the subsidized price you get when you buy it locked to a carrier, but you pay more that way; it is just spread over a couple of years.

I find that the markup on computers, cameras, etc varies, but when you take into account that Mexican prices include taxes and US prices do not. It is not too bad.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I-phones are one thing, but you mentioned buying such ordinary things as toilet paper and food from Amazon, instead of just going shopping at a store in your neighborhood. I believe that's what Tundra Green is referencing in his post.


You are correct.


----------



## Cristobal

I wonder if Mexicans, as opposed to expats on this board, will welcome the opportunity to shop Amazon online?


----------



## SirRon

TundraGreen said:


> 10x?
> 
> An unlocked 16 GB iPhone 6, costs $649 usd in the US. With tax that is about $700. In Mexico it costs $10,999 pesos including tax. That is about $814 usd. I haven't looked at the subsidized price you get when you buy it locked to a carrier, but you pay more that way; it is just spread over a couple of years.
> 
> I find that the markup on computers, cameras, etc varies, but when you take into account that Mexican prices include taxes and US prices do not. It is not too bad.


I do not have a way with words (writing skills) as the other posters here on this site, it was a huge exaggeration to use 10x as a example, i was just saying in general, the Mexican people must pay more for luxury items than other people in the world 

and yes i want to shop for my toilet paper and what not online and have it shipped to my house for free or at little cost

gas, water, tortillas, tamales, cheese, corn on the cob, countless different breads and sweets, meats all come to your house by a person screaming the streets as they pass by ( love this in mexico, but hate the bread and gas man screaming when i am trying to sleep )

so if i pay 200 dollars more for item than it should be, where is this right? who gets the 200 extra?


----------



## SirRon

Cristobal said:


> I wonder if Mexicans, as opposed to expats on this board, will welcome the opportunity to shop Amazon online?


they welcomed hamburgers, pizza, hot dogs, iphones. (sams club, walmart, cosco, etc.) 

why not?


----------



## sunnyvmx

There are some things that I want or need and I'm thankful for Amazon. I'm certainly not talking about food and toilet paper, but quality travel bags for parrot and pup on scooter, surgical steel (not teflon coated) electric fry pan and sturdy Teva sandals for my poor feet.
I just ordered this week two pair of good walk/run sneakers and they arrived to my door in four days from the day I placed the order. Yesterday I ordered a new storage bag and retractable cable lock for the scoot. This old gal uses technology to make life better and it's not just for the young. I worked hard for the money and it's time to spend it.


----------



## Parcos

Amazon is shipping a lot more items to Mexico then they did just two years ago. And they generally ship using UPS ground and it is very economical. I just received a shipment of three dog toys (for my dog,) and a video game for my nephew's Playstation 3. Shipping was free as order just exceeded $100 US. Package arrived in 10 days. Yesterday I took advantage of a Black Friday deal and purchased my wife a new set of stainless steel cookware. Shipping for that is more expensive, $64.00, but the package weighs 22 pounds. I have not heard that Amazon plans to open a warehouse here in Mexico. I know they frequently come to Mexico City to interview employees so Mexico is clearly on the radar.


----------



## sparks

Well they couldn't use the Mexican PO because it sucks


----------



## lagoloo

TOILET PAPER???
I don't know about the rest of you guys, but Costco Kirkland in the humungous packages works just fine for my tush.

"Older expats" are often retirees from the tech industry, based on the people I've met. 
Just a general comment: I think entirely too many "needs".....aren't.


----------



## joaquinx

lagoloo said:


> TOILET PAPER???
> I don't know about the rest of you guys, but Costco Kirkland in the humungous packages works just fine for my tush.
> .


Charmin bought at Chedraui. Is it true that the grass is greener on the other side of the fence? If so, then is the toilet paper (papel de baño) softer?


----------



## Jolga

I for one, would welcome Amazon coming to Mexico. Here is one reason why:

The old school, pond light on our water wall burned out, so I decided to try and order on Mercado Libre. What a nightmare that was First, the choices were very limited and no Jebao (the industry leader). OK I get it, developing nation and all that, fine. I decide to take a chance on an off brand (but LED nonetheless) and order using my Visa card.

I jump through all the hoops, filled out the forms struggled through the counter-intuitive instructions and got to the last page. Then it says my card has been refused. What?? I have had this card for 20 years and it has an empty credit limit that could choke a horse!! So I send an email to the outfit and tried all day to call. My wife was nervous about our credit info and I was starting to think I was scammed or something nefarious.

Finally, after about 6 hours of worrying we get a call from an employee stating that the first time you pay an order with them it will be refused until your credit card clears. There is nothing to this effect on the website, so basically, you just have to sit and wait a day or 2 with a hung up credit card, sitting in limbo, and have faith that it will pass eventually.

Of course I did what any sane person would do, I politely told them I wished to cancel the transaction. They did and then they sent me 2 emails imploring me to change my evaluation of this transaction, however, I refused, as I want to warn people about this Keystone Cops system.

I then ordered a Jebao, top of the line LED projector through Amazon; my son sent it by USPS from California and I had it 2 weeks later. No fuss, no muss, and NO Stuper Mercado. (misspelling intentional)


----------



## joaquinx

I guess for some people ordering on-line must be difficult. For me, I've ordered a number of items from MercadoLibre without any problems. Of course, I have a Mexican bank debit card. I use that to buy item in Mexico and my US bank credit card to buy items from the US. Perhaps, I treat things simpler.


----------



## adalber

I hope it's true. For electronics (cameras, laptops, etc), the newer models tend to be unavailable here.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

TundraGreen said:


> So it is not that I don't miss what I never had. Rather, I feel my life is richer without internet shopping and big box stores.


To each his own. But to me, shopping on Amazon and Ebay is just so cool. As long as you focus on buying from merchants with outstanding reviews, the bargains are incredible, the quality is top notch, and the variety infinite. And every day is Christmas when the post man or FedEx, UPS get there! I'll miss it in Mexico.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Taxes: Re: "I find that the markup on computers, cameras, etc varies, but when you take into account that Mexican prices include taxes and US prices do not. It is not too bad."

Taxes? We don't pay no stinking taxes on internet buys in the U.S.

(Unless you're dumb enough to buy from one that pays to the state where you live. Otherwise, no tax!)


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please note that Amazon will be Amazon.mx in Mexico and the products will not be the same. In the past, when Amazon in the USA would not ship to Mexico, I ordered some things from Amazon in the UK. Visit them and you will see that virtually all the products are different; country specific.


----------



## Isla Verde

Since moving here, the only things I've bought from Amazon have been books and CDs. But since the shipping fees for both of them, especially the former, have gotten so high, I've pretty much stopped doing that. In any event, I prefer patronizing local merchants for most things - it helps the local economy of the place I now call home!


----------



## lhpdiver

Isla Verde said:


> Since moving here, the only things I've bought from Amazon have been books and CDs. But since the shipping fees for both of them, especially the former, have gotten so high, I've pretty much stopped doing that. In any event, I prefer patronizing local merchants for most things - it helps the local economy of the place I now call home!


You really should consider getting either a kindle or a tablet. Telmex just gave us a 'free' HP tablet onto which I have installed the kindle app. It took me two years but I have finally convinced my wife to use a kindle. Currently we subscribe to Amazon Kindle Unlimited which I think runs 9.99/month.


----------



## Isla Verde

lhpdiver said:


> You really should consider getting either a kindle or a tablet. Telmex just gave us a 'free' HP tablet onto which I have installed the kindle app. It took me two years but I have finally convinced my wife to use a kindle. Currently we subscribe to Amazon Kindle Unlimited which I think runs 9.99/month.


Thanks, but no thanks. I have plenty of books here to read (in English and in Spanish) on paper. My eyes get tired enough from staring at my computer screen several hours a day- if I started using a kindle, they'd be in even worse shape than they are now!


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> . . . if I started using a kindle, they'd be in even worse shape than they are now!


Actually reading a Kindle is like reading a book. There is no glare nor flicker. It appears like paper. PS. The Kindles are on sale right now.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

joaquinx said:


> Actually reading a Kindle is like reading a book. There is no glare nor flicker. It appears like paper. PS. The Kindles are on sale right now.


You're right. Especially that Kindle Paperwhite is even better than books, in some regards (backlight). It's an amazing machine. I was just vibrating in a BestBuy, so anxious to buy it. However, it's only an ereader, not a tablet, which is why I bought an IPad mini with retina screen. Not as good for just reading as Paperwhite, alas. Apple almost brought one out this year, an IPad that is as good as Paperwhite, but apparently put it off until 2015.

I still read mainly books but I tell'ya, those ereaders ... I almost want to say to book lovers: "You mean you actually have to turn each and every page yourself?"


----------



## joaquinx

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> . . .Kindle Paperwhite is even better than books, in some regards (backlight). It's an amazing machine. I was just vibrating in a BestBuy, so anxious to buy it. However, it's only an ereader, not a tablet,


I have a laptop at home, a netbook for travel, and a smartphone so the last thing I needed was a tablet for reading. When I'm reading, I'm reading and don't want distractions. The battery charge lasts a month, yes, a whole month not hours.


----------



## Bobbyb

If Amazon does come to Mexico do not expect US style prices. Have you ever price shopped a large screen TV at Costco? Close to 50% higher than the equivalent in the USA. Try a can of Behr paint from HD. Similar mark up. Of course the IVA is included in the Mexican price and many items do have a duty. Add the high cost of freight in Mexico and you are right back to that almost 50%. Most Mexican big box companies buy their products from a Mexican distributor. These fellows were protected from US imports for a long time. Now they just add a big % to their prices and provide warranty.


----------



## SirRon

I have a ( refurbished ) dell venue 8 pro tablet

it has windows 8.1 rt, quard core, 2 gigs of ram and 32 gigs of space

at first i didn't like windows on a touch screen tablet, the more i use it the more i like it

from amazon 69 dollars shipped free

these tablets are 3000 peso here in mexico

also I been looking at the kindle fire hdx 8.9 a little pricy but it fast enough to out perform many laptops, and many say they are king of all tablets


----------



## lagoloo

I have the kindle Paperwhite and like it. The only problem is that you can accidentally "get lost" when it decides to tune several pages at a time, either back or forward. Then you get to have the fun experience of going BACK several steps to find the "location". Hevvin forbid they would use PAGE NUMBERS. There has to be a better way.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Re: "kindle fire hdx 8.9 a little pricy but it fast enough to out perform many laptops, and many say they are king of all tablets"l

I don't know about that. The IPad is pretty awesome. Plus, it sync's magically with my Mac Air and the IPhone. Whatever you put on one of these instruments, appears on the other, docs, notes, movies, ibooks, music. Plus, the iPhone works as a mini wifi hotspot that'll connect the sync'ed MacAir and IPad to the Internet, far away from any commercial hotspot, which is awful cool to have.


----------



## Hound Dog

Inetesting conversation. We´ve ordered a few books through Amazon but very few over the years. 

While we already have two desktops, since we live both at Lake Chapala and the Chiapas Highlands, quite distant from each other and spend a lot of time driving between the two places and also traveling about mostly in rural áreas of Southern Mexico, I decided I would like to buy an I Pad Air to keep in touch on the road with a Logitech keyboard and some other accessories which I could order on-line or, alternatively, drive the 45 minutes from Lake Chapala to Best Buy in the Fórum Shopping Center in Tlaquepaque and enjoy the liesurely stroll about that mall and huge Best Buy retail store while also enjoying lunch in that city which offers many dining opportunities - some of them right there in The Fórum which is quite easily reached from our home in Ajijic. 

For that I Pad Air and Logitech keypad among other accessories to go with the equipment, I paid the equivalent of about $760USD at yesterday´s exchange rate, used my U.S. Dollar denominated debit card drawn on my U.S. bank and, received some fairly substantial Best Buy bonus points for future buys so may be heading back to Tlaquepaque in a few weks to buy a great compact BBQ/smoker I spotted on the retail floor there which was, in my opinión, quite reasonably priced and an even better deal with my bonus points frm buying the I Pad. Maybe I´lll buy one of those ultra -high definition smart TVs they have in stock there as well if it has the capacity to mix my margaritas and pop my popcorn while I watch Bama stomp Auburn annually in the Iron Bowl.

True, that Best Buy does not carry toilet paper as does Amazon but maybe I can find one of those high-tech Japanese toilets that clean one´s hiney with a warm water spray after each mandatory visit. Maybe Amazon carries those as well. 

I must admit that having Amazon operating with a Mexican subsidiary might be fun. For now, if you want to view Best Buy´s inventory and prices on line, try BestBuy.com.mx. They have stores in the Guadalajara and Mexico City áreas at present but I think that´s it for now.


----------



## joaquinx

lagoloo said:


> I have the kindle Paperwhite and like it. The only problem is that you can accidentally "get lost" when it decides to tune several pages at a time, either back or forward. Then you get to have the fun experience of going BACK several steps to find the "location". Hevvin forbid they would use PAGE NUMBERS. There has to be a better way.


I would like them myself, however, you have the ability to change the font at any time. Changing the typeface and size would screw up the pagination.


----------



## Anonimo

> For now, if you want to view Best Buy´s inventory and prices on line, try BestBuy.com.mx. They have stores in the Guadalajara and Mexico City áreas at present but I think that´s it for now.



There's a Best Buy store at Paseo Altozano mall in Morelia. I have never been in it. There is also a small Mac Store at Altozano which I have visited several times. I don't know about Best Buy in other Mexican cities.


----------



## lagoloo

You are right about the Kindle pagination. Maybe they'll come up with a solution to the "lost" problem some day, such as a genie that "remembers" which part of the book you were on before the "blip".


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Anonimo said:


> There's a Best Buy store at Paseo Altozano mall in Morelia. I have never been in it. There is also a small Mac Store at Altozano which I have visited several times. I don't know about Best Buy in other Mexican cities.


Do they have a genius bar in Mexico Apple Stores? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Do they have a genius bar in Mexico Apple Stores? Thanks.


Is a genius bar a place where very smart people go to get drunk?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Isla Verde said:


> Is a genius bar a place where very smart people go to get drunk?


I think you've just come up with a sure fire idea for a great bar. You just have to develop with some way to make it seem exclusive to get in, and you'll be a multi-millionaire in no time. In Apple's case, it's its "ironic" term for the spot it places its techies inside each store, at an actual bar in the back, where they solve almost all your Apple computer, iPhone, IPad, IPod problems almost magically.


----------



## Isla Verde

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I think you've just come up with a sure fire idea for a great bar. You just have to develop with some way to make it seem exclusive to get in, and you'll be a multi-millionaire in no time. In Apple's case, it's its "ironic" term for the spot it places its techies inside each store, at an actual bar in the back, where they solve almost all your Apple computer, iPhone, IPad, IPod problems almost magically.


Having no head for business, I'll give you my idea, free of charge. 

Why is "genius bar" ironic? Aren't all techies geniuses by definition?


----------



## Jolga

Looks like this was more than a rumour, just read an article in The Mazatlan Messenger: 

Amazon Distribution Center to Open in México
Posted by Murry Page on 29 Nov 14 in Latest News, National News | 0 Comment | Print Print |

México will see its first Amazon distribution center, when it opens in Cuautitlan Izcalli in the state of México.

Marcos Pueyrredon, Vice President Latin America VTEX and president of the Latin American Institute of Electronic Commerce, said the arrival of Amazon will be in two parts. The first will occur during the first six months of 2015 when the distribution center is being built. During the second half of the year Amazon will begin shipping its products from the new distribution center.

Albert Serrano, country manager of Privaliaen México, said that Amazon will have a full range of products currently available in the United States.

Notice he SAYS a full range of products available currently in the U.S. My guess, it will be more limited and the prices will be somewhat higher as they were in Canada when I was gouged, er sorry, when I lived there.

Maybe, just maybe, this will force Super Mercado to come into the 21 century and offer competitive, quality products with better service. Competition in capitalism is a good thing.

Let the games begin:juggle:


----------



## SirRon

Jolga said:


> Looks like this was more than a rumour, just read an article in The Mazatlan Messenger:
> 
> Amazon Distribution Center to Open in México
> Posted by Murry Page on 29 Nov 14 in Latest News



I KNEW IT I KNEW IT !!! I am doing the happy dance in my computer chair


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Jolga said:


> Looks like this was more than a rumour, just read an article in The Mazatlan Messenger:
> 
> Amazon Distribution Center to Open in México
> Posted by Murry Page on 29 Nov 14 in Latest News, National News | 0 Comment | Print Print |
> 
> México will see its first Amazon distribution center, when it opens in Cuautitlan Izcalli in the state of México.
> 
> Marcos Pueyrredon, Vice President Latin America VTEX and president of the Latin American Institute of Electronic Commerce, said the arrival of Amazon will be in two parts. The first will occur during the first six months of 2015 when the distribution center is being built. During the second half of the year Amazon will begin shipping its products from the new distribution center.
> 
> Albert Serrano, country manager of Privaliaen México, said that Amazon will have a full range of products currently available in the United States.
> 
> Notice he SAYS a full range of products available currently in the U.S. My guess, it will be more limited and the prices will be somewhat higher as they were in Canada when I was gouged, er sorry, when I lived there.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, this will force Super Mercado to come into the 21 century and offer competitive, quality products with better service. Competition in capitalism is a good thing.
> 
> Let the games begin:juggle:


Great news, but you're saying that AmazonCanada wasn't a discounter on all its products? 

Also, were there a lot of products from associated merchants on AmazonCanada? I'm wondering if AmazonMexico will also have the associated merchants. Thanks.


----------



## Jolga

We had, at least the last time I bought there about 2 years ago, a lot fewer products, and all were more expensive than exactly the same ones on the U.S. Amazon Site. It used to anger we Canadians so much! I only used it for heavy items e.g. a safe, that would be too expensive to ship from the U.S.

Also the peso is falling quite quickly, so I hope they don't use that as an excuse to jack up prices due to the following drivel we have been hearing in Canada for years: "Fluctuating" currency levels, "country specific" distribution costs, "smaller market size" preventing economies of scale, country specific buying habits and whatever buzzwords the MBA`s can invent to fend off any criticism.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Jolga said:


> We had, at least the last time I bought there about 2 years ago, a lot fewer products, and all were more expensive than exactly the same ones on the U.S. Amazon Site. It used to anger we Canadians so much! I only used it for heavy items e.g. a safe, that would be too expensive to ship from the U.S.
> 
> Also the peso is falling quite quickly, so I hope they don't use that as an excuse to jack up prices due to the following drivel we have been hearing in Canada for years: "Fluctuating" currency levels, "country specific" distribution costs, "smaller market size" preventing economies of scale, country specific buying habits and whatever buzzwords the MBA`s can invent to fend off any criticism.


So I guess Canadian authorities feared Amazon would fill up Plains of Abraham with low cost products if they "allowed" its citizens to buy directly from America?

But from all I hear, most Canadians love it that its government picks and chooses what its citizens are permitted to view on TV and buy on Internet in order to protect them from the savage fluctuations of the free market.


----------



## Bobbyb

Amazon is not allowed to ship certain products from the USA to Canada. Has nothing to do with our Government. It is because Amazon does not have distribution rights for many of these items. But books is another story. When Amazon came to Canada the book sellers cried foul. After all Amazon was going to spoil their consistent gouging of Canadians. I don't remember the outcome but all the patriots were worried about preserving our culture. Heaven forbid we should read a best seller not designated for Canada. Heck, I can remember when they talked about blocking TV signals from US border cities. This was before cable.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Bobbyb said:


> Amazon is not allowed to ship certain products from the USA to Canada. Has nothing to do with our Government. It is because Amazon does not have distribution rights for many of these items. But books is another story. When Amazon came to Canada the book sellers cried foul. After all Amazon was going to spoil their consistent gouging of Canadians. I don't remember the outcome but all the patriots were worried about preserving our culture. Heaven forbid we should read a best seller not designated for Canada. Heck, I can remember when they talked about blocking TV signals from US border cities. This was before cable.


Does Canada still have a strong book store presence or has the Internet ravaged there as well?


----------



## SirRon

drone delivery service? 

Linky here

I can see it now! meixco's new pastime, how many Amazon drones did you shoot down today? 

3 I got a new ipad, 4 pair of shoes, and fake ring , hahahaaaa and btw you know anyone needing drone batteries?


----------



## Jolga

Paper books in Canada, as in most developed nations, are on their last legs. Soon they will be a nostalgic oddity and only appeal to Luddites and the "going against the grain" crowd who are still buying vinyl records. 

We either move with the times or the times move on without us. 

True, Amazon does not have the rights to distribute many products in Canada. However, with their deep pockets, if they chose to they could snap them up anytime. Everything has a price and no distributor in his right mind would not sit down at the table with them. Up to now the bean counters have not given the go ahead or it would have been done a long time ago. When Amazon begins to get its lunch eaten by competitors (which will eventually happen, as businesses like empires must rise and fall) they will look at smaller markets but for the moment they are swimming in hubris and are convinced that now is forever. 

Canada cannot stem the tide, the market will always decide, protectionism, prohibition, tariff wars are lose loses for everyone. The Market will always decide what it is willing to pay and will always find a way to get it at the price it needs coupled with the speed it requires.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Absolutely true, Jolga. In the USA, there is so much excess product that it makes little sense to waste time and gasoline to go to a store, unless you need the item right now.
If you can wait a few days for delivery, Overstock dot com seems to have just about everything one might need, and at heavily discounted prices.


----------



## Jolga

Yes RV, We bought several items of furniture from Overstock, just before moving to Mexico. Even with the Canadian border B.S. It was still 40% cheaper. They are a good, dependable outfit. 

The only caveat with them is their customer reviews are not always honest. I had a minor issue with one piece of furniture and I included it in a review but they never posted it. They said it did not "comply with their posting standards" which is really code for "It wasn't a 100% glowing review so it's not going up... ever"

I would also highly recommend Wayfair dot com. Monstrous selection, great prices and service and whats more, they even carry Tortuga resin furniture, the Cadillac of outdoor furniture, at VW prices.


----------



## Mk01

*Amazon Substitutes in Mexico?*

Hello All - am new to Mexico City and was looking for something akin to Amazon.com for buying basic stuff - from kitchen utensils to electronic appliances. Can anyone please recommend if there is an alternative or the places where they buy this stuff?

I went to Liverpool but it was quite expensive, the walmart here was arguably carrying poorer quality stuff than the one in US. 

Any help/advise welcome

MK


----------



## joaquinx

Mk01 said:


> Hello All - am new to Mexico City and was looking for something akin to Amazon.com for buying basic stuff - from kitchen utensils to electronic appliances. Can anyone please recommend if there is an alternative or the places where they buy this stuff?



MercadoLibre México - Donde comprar y vender de todo Close but no cigar. I've used this service many times. Good prices and fast delivery.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Mk01 said:


> Hello All - am new to Mexico City and was looking for something akin to Amazon.com for buying basic stuff - from kitchen utensils to electronic appliances. Can anyone please recommend if there is an alternative or the places where they buy this stuff?
> 
> I went to Liverpool but it was quite expensive, the walmart here was arguably carrying poorer quality stuff than the one in US.
> 
> Any help/advise welcome
> 
> MK


Chedraui [has a much larger kitchen appliance selection] , Sam´s Club. Costco, Sears and down town áreas that sell household appliances and utensils are an alternative to Walmart. 

Liverpool has 30 to 50% discounts on some stuff quite frequently if you have the time to wait and shop around as does Sears.

Electronics will be harder if you want a discount and take the time to find a good deal.


----------



## Mk01

Thanks both, I will explore these.


----------



## marisolramos61

Amazon is still not in Mexico, buy eBay is. The only thing you have to watch out for is that once you get the product into Mexico and delivered to your home, there might be some extra charge because of the taxes. Some articles are not taxed but others are.


----------



## Isla Verde

marisolramos61 said:


> Amazon is still not in Mexico, buy eBay is. The only thing you have to watch out for is that once you get the product into Mexico and delivered to your home, there might be some extra charge because of the taxes. Some articles are not taxed but others are.


Over the last few years, I have ordered many items from eBay, mostly pieces of inexpensive jewelry and books, and have never had to pay any extra charges. These items were all delivered to my apartado postal at my local branch of Correos Mexicanos.


----------



## diablita

Isla Verde said:


> Over the last few years, I have ordered many items from eBay, mostly pieces of inexpensive jewelry and books, and have never had to pay any extra charges. These items were all delivered to my apartado postal at my local branch of Correos Mexicanos.


I too have bought a lot of things from Ebay to be sent to my apartado postal and have never been charged any additional fees. Now, however, I don't buy much because of their "expedited international shipping" option that most sellers use because many times the shipping charge is more than the item I want to buy. Lately I've been buying a few things from Ali Express (Alibaba) in China. They have good prices, cheap or free shipping, sent by registered mail, and their customer service is excellent. The only drawback is that it can take up to 2 months for the merchandise to arrive.


----------



## CalMailMan

SirRon said:


> I can't remember where I heard the rumor
> 
> I recently heard Amazon has plans to open in mexico
> 
> anyone know anything about this?
> 
> This could be a expats dream come true !


Everyone has their own reasons to make the expat move. Whatever they may be, it takes a lot of soul searching to weigh the pro's and con's. When I made the move from California Bay Area to Ohio, I went thru the culture shock. My God, from miles upon miles of roadways, and businesses which were open 24/7 to miles upon miles of corn fields and a town which rolled up the sidewalks at 5 pm. 

No I did not move to Mayberry, but it was close.

I remember the morning after I moved to Ohio. It was a Sunday and I went out looking for a place to have a nice cold beer. Everything was closed. No Sunday Sales. OMG WHAT DID I DO? 

At that moment, I would have gladly paid 10 bucks for a nice cold Bud Lite! And if I wanted anything stronger than beer, I would have to go to a "State Store" on Monday. What the hadies was a "State Store"??? In california, Liquor Stores were open 24/7 and darn well on every corner.

Now, 17 years later, I am so happy I made the move and became accustomed to the way of life here in Ohio. The rules have somewhat relaxed and there are facilities open on Sunday (with some restrictions or no restrictions if you follow the rules) 

I know I will have another adjustment to make, "But what are the rewards??? 

Amazon or no Amazon, To me it's the quality of life that matters, and not the conveniences.


----------



## Isla Verde

CalMailMan said:


> Everyone has their own reasons to make the expat move. Whatever they may be, it takes a lot of soul searching to weigh the pro's and con's. When I made the move from California Bay Area to Ohio, I went thru the culture shock. My God, from miles upon miles of roadways, and businesses which were open 24/7 to miles upon miles of corn fields and a town which rolled up the sidewalks at 5 pm.
> 
> No I did not move to Mayberry, but it was close.
> 
> I remember the morning after I moved to Ohio. It was a Sunday and I went out looking for a place to have a nice cold beer. Everything was closed. No Sunday Sales. OMG WHAT DID I DO?
> 
> At that moment, I would have gladly paid 10 bucks for a nice cold Bud Lite! And if I wanted anything stronger than beer, I would have to go to a "State Store" on Monday. What the hadies was a "State Store"??? In california, Liquor Stores were open 24/7 and darn well on every corner.
> 
> Now, 17 years later, I am so happy I made the move and became accustomed to the way of life here in Ohio. The rules have somewhat relaxed and there are facilities open on Sunday (with some restrictions or no restrictions if you follow the rules)
> 
> I know I will have another adjustment to make, "But what are the rewards???
> 
> Amazon or no Amazon, To me it's the quality of life that matters, and not the conveniences.


Great anecdotes, CMM. I totally agree with your last sentence, but let's keep in mind that to some expats (yours truly, not one of them) having what you call "conveniences" are what constitutes quality of life, and when these are nowhere to be found in Mexico, or found with great difficulty, they either return NOB or spend their time in Mexico complaining.


----------



## wwmmd

*Consolidating packages makes shopping from Mexico inexpensive*



SirRon said:


> I can't remember where I heard the rumor
> 
> I recently heard Amazon has plans to open in mexico
> 
> anyone know anything about this?
> 
> This could be a expats dream come true !


I haven't heard of amazon opening up shop in Mexico for anything other than Kindle downloads, but that doesn't mean you still can't shop from Amazon in Mexico. 

Have you looked into package consolidating services?


----------



## LouPapy

Here is one article mentioning it:
Amazon, ¿el salvador del ‘e-commerce’ en México? - Tecnología - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## wwmmd

That would be a game-changer if Amazon came to Mexico - we do quite a bit of online shopping with Amazon.com and we have our packaged consolidated by Shipito.com. Everything is shipped together via USPS Express International. We've never had an issue with customs or with a package arriving with items missing.


----------



## brigidq

*brigidq*

i think that amazon already has warehouses and distribution centers in mexico for some of their items. i order from amazon frequently while at my home in mexico. I'm a prime member and while items don't come in two days as in the u.s, they do come in less than one week.


----------



## SirRon

i been a amazon shopaholic last 2 months, been ordering cloths and shoes and electronic's

I should have a order arriving today or monday, cant wait to get my new andriod tv box

woohoo 

i dont always order everything i want all at once i play around adding removing stuff from my cart

getting the shipping prices and customs fee's low as possible and another tip most of the time if you can keep your order under 50 dollars there is no customs fee's


----------



## Longford

sunnyvmx said:


> I just ordered this week two pair of good walk/run sneakers and they arrived to my door in four days from the day I placed the order. Yesterday I ordered a new storage bag and retractable cable lock for the scoot. This old gal uses technology to make life better and it's not just for the young. I worked hard for the money and it's time to spend it.


Question: are some or all purchases made online at Amazon.com (or any other online retailer/broker) and then sent to Mexico delivered duty-free (free of all Mexican taxes), or does Aduana or another agency charge the recipient something? I ask because of recent discussion elsewhere on this forum talking about, I'm recalling, a shipping-free or tax-free delivery (if someone uses a particular credit card for the transaction). I haven't had online orders delivered from the USA to Mexico, and that's why I'm asking the question ... of anyone who has experience with this. Thanks.


----------



## mr_manny

wwmmd said:


> That would be a game-changer if Amazon came to Mexico - we do quite a bit of online shopping with Amazon.com and we have our packaged consolidated by Shipito.com. Everything is shipped together via USPS Express International. We've never had an issue with customs or with a package arriving with items missing.


Has anyone used USGoBuy ?

Another mail forwarding/shipping service.

inquiring minds want to know


----------



## sunnyvmx

Amazon charges the duty at the time you place the order so you know exactly how much you're paying. After the package has been delivered, if the duty is less than originally charged, you receive an email stating that your credit card will be credited with the difference in three days.


----------



## Longford

sunnyvmx said:


> Amazon charges the duty at the time you place the order so you know exactly how much you're paying. After the package has been delivered, if the duty is less than originally charged, you receive an email stating that your credit card will be credited with the difference in three days.


Thank you for the information. :ranger:


----------



## JaunMadera

i live tech, it has put food on my table for the past 22 years and will continue to do so for the next 15. We live in the country and have embraced the convenience of Amazon. The nearest town is 15 miles away and we do shop in those local stores, but more and more things are showing up in Amazon boxes. 

I've pondered what it would be like to not have so many conveniences. Even though I've still got a "few" more years in the salt mine, I'm actually looking forward to getting a little less connected. Truly shopping local and perhaps multiple times per week (wow, what would that be like to buy groceries for one or two days?).

I'm also looking forward to my wife not having the entire planets shoe inventory available at her fingertips


----------



## SirRon

things are finally starting to level out more here in mexico

but i remember paying 14,000 peso for a lcd tv and the same tv in the usa was a little over 400 dollars

the exchange rate at the time was around 13 peso per dollar


----------



## jlms

If I came back to Mexico I would hate, and I mean hate, not having Amazon like here in the UK.

Amazon's professionalism and ease of use stands in contrast to Mexican e-commerce websites, which often haven't got the first clue about usability, security or international sales (I often have to give my UK address and the website rejects it because the postcode doesn't conform to the Mexican numeric format. Give them a phone call and they have no problem taking my order....).


----------



## Bill Gruntleman

Amazon USA ships to Mexico very reasonably or free.

Here is what to know:

In most cases items must be "shipped and sold by Amazon" items. However, some other items not "shipped and sold by Amazon" will also ship. You must put the item you desire into your cart and proceed all the way through the checkout process to see whether an item will ship or not.

Orders under US$50 are duty free, but will usually incur a shipping fee in the range of US$7 to $13 dollars. 

Qualifying items in an order of US$125 or more will ship for free but will incur a Customs Duty, usually in the range of $18 to $25 for a US$125 dollar order. Again you must place items in your cart and proceed all the way to check out to find out if they are indeed eligible. 

In the past, for orders of $125 or more in my cart, I have had the case arise at checkout where the shipping was not free as it was supposed to be. In two instances I called Amazon and informed them, and they manually adjusted my cart to free shipping.

I hope this helps some people, as not much is available in most of Mexico, and being able to shop at Amazon is a big plus for obtaining needed items here.

Note that shipping to Mexico is usually by DHL or UPS. I have found DHL to be the fastest. Plan on receiving an order in 9 days or less, sometimes much less.


----------



## Isla Verde

Bill Gruntleman said:


> Amazon USA ships to Mexico very reasonably or free.


I just checked on the shipping fee from Amazon for a hair dryer. It costs $19.99 and the shipping fee is $8.90 or almost 50% of the cost of the dryer. I don't consider that "reasonable".


----------



## Bill Gruntleman

I would never order JUST a 20 dollar item!

My orders are of two types: 

• $46 to $49 dollar orders are NO DUTY, and in my opinion work out to being reasonable, when the fact that items "shipped and sold by Amazon" ARE CHEAP to begin with.

• $125+ orders are FREE SHIPPING.

And the other thing is that I did sit and type this post to offer suggestions to people in order to get into an argument. If your idea of reasonable is not the same as mine, then please go to your local Mexican store and buy your stuff there.


----------



## Isla Verde

Bill Gruntleman said:


> I would never order JUST a 20 dollar item!
> 
> My orders are of two types:
> 
> • $46 to $49 dollar orders are NO DUTY, and in my opinion work out to being reasonable, when the fact that items "shipped and sold by Amazon" ARE CHEAP to begin with.
> 
> • $125+ orders are FREE SHIPPING.
> 
> And the other thing is that I did sit and type this post to offer suggestions to people in order to get into an argument. If your idea of reasonable is not the same as mine, then please go to your local Mexican store and buy your stuff there.


I understand you were trying to be helpful. I just wanted to add more information to anyone thinking of using Amazon to buy an occasional single item. In fact, I do do most of my shopping here in Mexico at various local stores, both large and small.


----------



## SirRon

shopping amazon is a game that works to our benefit,It took me forever to learn the 49 dollar order and 125 order system, I been trying to teach the expats here on this forum this for ages.

few weeks ago i posted a amazon mexico only deal, only to get verbally beat down by other members 
and accused of spam 

during the sale I was able to get a Chromebox desktop computer, electric skillet, crock-pot, rice cooker, popcorn maker, electric sandwich maker, clothes and toys for my daughter and more

all duty free, free shipping, plus an extra 15% off

sale of the year for mexico expats that no one was able to get in on


----------



## SirRon

Isla Verde said:


> I just checked on the shipping fee from Amazon for a hair dryer. It costs $19.99 and the shipping fee is $8.90 or almost 50% of the cost of the dryer. I don't consider that "reasonable".


I would gladly pay the 8.90 shipping if it was a item i couldn't get in mexico or if it was hard to find item

how much would one spend on gas, taxi, bus, or time walking door to door, in search of that item?

what if your Spanish was rusty and you where unable to tell the local store owner you were in search of a hair dryer, and no one could understand your want or need? 

sometimes better just to bite the bullet pay the shipping and let it arrive at your front door with no hassle


----------



## SirRon

new thing on amazon, lots of states are now charging sales tax, to avoid getting charged sales tax, buy amazon gift cards, load them into your account, use your balance to shop tax fee

shopping amazon is a game, there are tons of tips and tricks to get your wants and needs at a reasonable price


----------



## MarkNxxxxx

diablita said:


> I too have bought a lot of things from Ebay to be sent to my apartado postal and have never been charged any additional fees. Now, however, I don't buy much because of their "expedited international shipping" option that most sellers use because many times the shipping charge is more than the item I want to buy. Lately I've been buying a few things from Ali Express (Alibaba) in China. They have good prices, cheap or free shipping, sent by registered mail, and their customer service is excellent. The only drawback is that it can take up to 2 months for the merchandise to arrive.


The mail is improving. They had some big problems during the last 7 months. I had nothing but praise for the services here until I was waiting for an important letter that took 4 months to arrive. I managed to get through to the main complaints section when I telephoned them and they explained that they had serious staffing issues, but it was expected to be resolved. Must have been true because I've noticed that the mail is almost back to normal now, at least in Mexico City. It's only taking round 1 month or less from China now. Helps if the item is sent by registered post and then at least you'll see it when it enters the country on Sepomex's online tracking. I've found that to be a really good, reliable service.


----------



## diablita

MarkN said:


> The mail is improving. They had some big problems during the last 7 months. I had nothing but praise for the services here until I was waiting for an important letter that took 4 months to arrive. I managed to get through to the main complaints section when I telephoned them and they explained that they had serious staffing issues, but it was expected to be resolved. Must have been true because I've noticed that the mail is almost back to normal now, at least in Mexico City. It's only taking round 1 month or less from China now. Helps if the item is sent by registered post and then at least you'll see it when it enters the country on Sepomex's online tracking. I've found that to be a really good, reliable service.


I agree. Orders are arriving much quicker than before and their customer service is excellent.


----------



## sunnyvmx

When shopping Amazon, the column on the far left has a check box for Shipping to Mexico. By checking that box it filters the item pages and I only see items that will ship to my address in Mexico. For many things I prefer shopping Amazon because of the reviews. I'm able to determine if a product has a poor design or weakness before I purchase. Here in Mexico I will probably have little choice and if it proves to be defective I've wasted my money. Therefore, I am willing to pay more up front for something that I will most likely be happy with in the long run. I also enjoy the convenience of shopping from my recliner rather than running the wheels off my scooter and having the frustration of not finding what I'm looking for. On the other hand I'm most happy shopping the bazars, garage sales, ferreterias, viveros and Walmart for most things that are not so important.


----------



## mattoleriver

Amazon is coming June 30!

https://www.fayerwayer.com/2015/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## TundraGreen

mattoleriver said:


> Amazon is coming June 30!
> 
> https://www.fayerwayer.com/2015/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


El Universal says the official announcement won't be made until June 30th.

El Universal

But the rumor mill is cranked up. There may be some details that will be of interest. i.e. Will the Mexico version be the same as in other countries. Sometimes, Netflix for example, the offerings vary by country.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> El Universal says the official announcement won't be made until June 30th.
> 
> El Universal


The El Universal article also says that the website will be "presented" (not exactly sure what that means) the week after the official announcement is made.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> The El Universal article also says that the website will be "presented" (not exactly sure what that means) the week after the official announcement is made.


The article also says that 75% of internet users made at least one purchase online in the first quarter of 2015. It is not completely clear if that refers to just users in Mexico. If so, it may explain why Amazon is interested in expanding.


----------



## Waller52

TundraGreen said:


> The article also says that 75% of internet users made at least one purchase online in the first quarter of 2015. It is not completely clear if that refers to just users in Mexico. If so, it may explain why Amazon is interested in expanding.


In prep for our move, wifey and I took up a residence in an Latino/Mexican neighborhood. We rarely buy online but we have sold the car and this thread is very timely in that we are having to learn the ins and outs of Amazon. Thanks to all.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Amazon products and services are unique to each country, as in separate franchises, tailored to the local markets of each country.


----------



## sparks

Amazon officially arrives in Mexico this June 30

https://www.fayerwayer.com/2015/06/amazon-llega-oficialmente-a-mexico-este-30-de-junio/


----------



## Isla Verde

Amazon has indeed arrived in Mexico: El Universal - Finanzas - Amazon arranca operaciones en México


----------



## SirRon

out of the blue i received a bunch of refunds from past import fee's

could this have something to do with amazon now in mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Amazon has indeed arrived in Mexico: El Universal - Finanzas - Amazon arranca operaciones en México


With next-day-delivery in the three largest cities as well. Is it available today? If the article mentioned a start date, I missed it.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> With next-day-delivery in the three largest cities as well. Is it available today? If the article mentioned a start date, I missed it.


The website is now up and running: www.amazon.com.mx . If you buy at least 600 pesos worth of products, shipping is free. Now where did I put my birthday wish list . . . ?


----------



## MarkNxxxxx

SirRon said:


> out of the blue i received a bunch of refunds from past import fee's
> 
> could this have something to do with amazon now in mexico?


I don't think so because I had received those refunds in the past for things I had bought. It was because Amazon had overestimated the import duties and so they refunded the difference. It always took ages to receive it.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> The website is now up and running: Amazon.com.mx: Millones de productos en electrónicos, CDs, películas, cocina, deportes y más . If you buy at least 600 pesos worth of products, shipping is free. Now where did I put my birthday wish list . . . ?


I see that it recognizes accounts with amazon.com. I never shopped at Amazon very often but occasionally it was convenient. Having their products available in Mexico might be useful. Until today, it was just ebooks.


----------



## RTL44

I hope someone tries it out and posts there results soon! I won't be down until the end of July, but will order something just before we arrive to see if it shows up as scheduled.


----------



## SirRon

MarkN said:


> I don't think so because I had received those refunds in the past for things I had bought. It was because Amazon had overestimated the import duties and so they refunded the difference. It always took ages to receive it.


I been getting refunds for the whole import fee, not just a buck or two 

seems strange but i am not gona complain


----------

